# Ram Auslastung sehr hoch



## SandMan (25. Aug. 2009)

Hi, 

ich habe folgendes Problem:

1 GB Ram verbrauch bei 4 ultra kleinen Webseiten, jede Webseite hat ca. 30 Besucher pro TAG, ansonsten noch ca. 10 Email Postfächer, insgesamt ca. 30 Emails pro Tag laufen über den Server

So wie ich das sehe wird der apache für jede Webseite extra gestartet und verbraucht ~ 220 MB, ist das normal? SQL läuft auch für jede Datenbank extra und verbraucht aucht unmengen...


----------



## Till (26. Aug. 2009)

Also apache wird nicht für jede Seite extra gestartet. Alle Seiten teilen sich einen apache und apache startet mehrere Prozesse zur Abarabeitung der ankommenden Requestst. Das gleiche gilt für mysql, da läuft auch nur eine Daemon der unter Umständen mehrere Prozesse startet.

Dass der komplette ram verbraucht ist, ist auch völlig ok, da der Kernel den Speicher ja auch zum swappen nimmt. Solange Du also keinen hohen Verbrauch im swap file hast, ist alles im normalen Bereich.

Was Du natürlich immer bedenken musst ist dass je nach gewählter PHP einbindung mehr oder weniger speicher verbraucht wird. Am meisten Speicher braucht da fcgi.


----------



## SandMan (26. Aug. 2009)

ich nutzte nur mod_php, mein problem ist das er sogar den swap mit benutzt 

Vorher hatte ich ISPConfig 2 und da war mein RAM Verbrauch so um die ~ 500 MB abends, jetzt ist er gut doppelt so groß mit ISPConfig 3 - die Webseiten sind gleich geblieben...

folgende Fehlermeldung bringt mir der apache2 auch immer beim starten:


```
Starting web server: apache2[Wed Aug 26 20:02:58 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost 1xx.xx.xxx.xx0:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Wed Aug 26 20:02:58 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost 1xx.xx.xxx.xx0:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Wed Aug 26 20:02:58 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost 1xx.xx.xxx.xx9:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Wed Aug 26 20:02:58 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost 1xx.xx.xxx.x8:443 has no VirtualHosts
```

So wie ich das sehe verbrauchen folgende Dienste mehr als 500 MB!

/etc/init.d/amavis 
/etc/init.d/clamav-daemon
/etc/init.d/clamav-freeshclam

schalte ich einen davon ab, kann ich keine mails mehr versenden, kann man das umgehen?


----------



## chatty (27. Aug. 2009)

Ja das kannste umgehen. Leider aber nur sehr umständlich und auf Kosten der Sicherheit. 

Ich hab das ganze auf ner Debian 5 Lenny laufen und nicht so eine Auslastung. Mit 10 Domain und 60 Postfächern + 3 Gameservern. *grins*


----------



## SandMan (27. Aug. 2009)

hm wenn du das alles laufen hast und weniger Auslastung hast als ich, dann stimmt sonst was bei mir nicht


----------



## Till (27. Aug. 2009)

Du kannst z.B. mal nachsehen, wie viele amvisd Prozesse bei Dir gestartet sind und die ggf. in der amavisd Config runtersetzen. Das gleiche gilt für clamav.


----------



## chatty (27. Aug. 2009)

und auch die restlichen Prozesse mal beobachten. Man kann die Server ja so konfigurieren das sie erst wach werden wenn sie gebraucht werden.
BTW: wieviel Ram hat Dein server eigentlich ?


----------



## SandMan (27. Aug. 2009)

1 GB Ram und 3 GB Swap, wobei der auch schon den ganzen swap voll gepackt hatte und abgestürzt ist


----------



## SandMan (27. Aug. 2009)

das bearbeiten der config von clamav brachte nichts nennenswertes, vielleicht 20 MB ... die config von amavis konnte ich nicht finden


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2009)

Die ist normalerweise in /etc/amavis


----------



## chatty (28. Aug. 2009)

Zitat von SandMan:


> 1 GB Ram und 3 GB Swap, wobei der auch schon den ganzen swap voll gepackt hatte und abgestürzt ist


 
Hmm, also 1 GB ist ziemlich wenig für einen Produktiv Server. ISt das nen Vserver ? Also ein Server den Du dir mit mehreren Teilst oder wieso ist das so wenig an Ram ?

und das der 3 GB Swap braucht, und dann absemmelt, wird wohl auch daran liegen das er den SWAP nicht schnell genug wieder frei bekommt um neues auszulagern. Sowas hatte ich auch mal, da half nur ein aufrüsten des RAMs.


----------



## SandMan (28. Aug. 2009)

ja es ist ein vServer, steht auch in meiner Signatur - für 5 Webseiten sollte so ein vServer schon reichen mit 1 GB RAM, ich denke ich wechsel wieder zu ISPConfig 2, da hatte ich diese Probleme nicht!


----------



## Till (30. Aug. 2009)

Also ein GB reicht dafür an sich auch. Poste doch mal die Ausgabe von:

ps aux | grep php


----------



## SandMan (30. Aug. 2009)

sandman@v231021242:~$ ps aux | grep php
sandman   9342  0.0  0.0   3876   596 pts/13   S+   11:45   0:00 grep php
sandman@v231021242:~$


ich hatte gestern Testweise ISP3 und ISP2 neu installiert, was sofort auffält ist das ISP3 ca 400 MB RAM verbraucht nach der Installation und ISP2 nur 150 !! Habe aber wieder mein Backup eingespielt von ISP3 mit den 5 Webseiten und soblad der in den swap rein kommt stürtzt mysql ab


----------



## Till (31. Aug. 2009)

Das ist ok. Dann poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ps aux


----------



## SandMan (2. Sep. 2009)

ich habe testweise mal ispcp omega installiert, aber auch da bekomme ich das gleiche Problem mit der RAM Auslastung, ich vermute mal es liegt an einer Webseite, da auch meiner Meinung nach viele php5-cgi Prozesse gestartet sind


```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
root         1  0.0  0.0  10312   744 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:08 init [2]
postfix   1377  0.0  0.2  39832  2944 ?        S    18:00   0:00 local -t unix
vu2002    3148  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   07:50   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002    3149  0.0  0.8 109656  8616 ?        S    07:50   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002    3150  0.0  0.3 107224  3224 ?        S    07:50   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2006    3214  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   07:51   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2006    3215  0.0  0.9 113112 10012 ?        S    07:51   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2006    3216  0.0  0.3 107224  3224 ?        S    07:51   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004    3857  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   07:57   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004    3860  0.0  0.9 110276  9296 ?        S    07:57   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004    3861  0.0  0.8 109996  8900 ?        S    07:57   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008    3870  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   07:57   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008    3871  0.0  1.3 114992 13840 ?        S    07:57   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008    3872  0.0  0.3 107224  3224 ?        S    07:57   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004    4928  0.0  0.7 107224  7436 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004    4929  0.0  0.8 110016  9176 ?        S    Sep01   0:15 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004    4930  0.0  0.9 110564  9816 ?        S    Sep01   0:16 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2000    6406  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2000    6407  0.0  1.5 117768 15704 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2000    6408  0.0  1.5 117764 15696 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
root      6557  0.0  0.1 101092  1576 ?        Sl   Sep01   0:00 /usr/sbin/rsyslogd -c3
bind      6800  0.0  2.2 121852 23060 ?        Ssl  Sep01   0:00 /usr/sbin/named -u bind
root      6823  0.0  0.1  49752  1200 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
root      6883  0.0  0.1  17344  1484 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
polw      7126  0.0  0.8  46484  8732 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:00 policyd-weight (master)
polw      7127  0.0  0.8  46484  8420 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:00 policyd-weight (cache)
root      7133  0.0  0.0   6060   464 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/sbin/courierlogger -pid=/var/run/courier/auth
root      7134  0.0  0.0  21628   728 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/lib/courier/courier-authlib/authdaemond
root      7139  0.0  0.0   6060   468 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/sbin/courierlogger -pid=/var/run/courier/imap
root      7140  0.0  0.0   9232   684 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/sbin/couriertcpd -address=0 -maxprocs=40 -max
root      7145  0.0  0.0   6060   464 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/sbin/courierlogger -pid=/var/run/courier/pop3
root      7146  0.0  0.0   9232   684 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/sbin/couriertcpd -maxprocs=40 -maxperip=4 -no
root      7148  0.0  0.0  30052   916 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/lib/courier/courier-authlib/authdaemond
root      7149  0.0  0.0  30052   916 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/lib/courier/courier-authlib/authdaemond
root      7150  0.0  0.0  30052   916 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/lib/courier/courier-authlib/authdaemond
root      7151  0.0  0.0  30052   916 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/lib/courier/courier-authlib/authdaemond
root      7152  0.0  0.1  30864  1620 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/lib/courier/courier-authlib/authdaemond
```


----------



## SandMan (2. Sep. 2009)

```
root      7213  0.0  0.2  37728  2348 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:01 /usr/lib/postfix/master
postfix   7219  0.0  0.2  39836  2408 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 qmgr -l -t fifo -u
nobody    7234  0.0  0.1  75416  2040 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:01 proftpd: (accepting connections)
root      7251  0.0  0.0  18544   944 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron
root      7450  0.0  0.0   3776   456 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /var/www/ispcp/daemon/ispcp_daemon -p /var/run/isp
vu2009    7881  0.0  0.7 107224  7436 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2009    7882  0.0  0.6 110008  7096 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2009    7883  0.0  0.6 109996  7160 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004    9023  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   10:03   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004    9024  0.0  0.9 110280  9304 ?        S    10:03   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004    9025  0.0  0.3 107224  3224 ?        S    10:03   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
polw      9259  0.0  0.8  46616  9176 ?        S    Sep01   0:01 policyd-weight (child)
vu2008    9262  0.0  0.7 107224  7436 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008    9289  0.0  1.2 113360 12576 ?        S    Sep01   0:03 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008    9290  0.0  1.3 115108 14200 ?        S    Sep01   0:03 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002    9997  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   10:06   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002    9999  0.0  0.8 109664  8624 ?        S    10:06   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   10000  0.0  0.3 107224  3224 ?        S    10:06   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   10879  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   10:10   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   10880  0.0  0.9 110276  9284 ?        S    10:10   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   10881  0.0  0.3 107224  3224 ?        S    10:10   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   11090  0.0  0.7 107224  7436 ?        Ss   10:11   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   11091  0.0  0.8 109664  8624 ?        S    10:11   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   11092  0.0  0.8 109664  8628 ?        S    10:11   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2009   13716  0.0  0.6 109984  7052 ?        S    11:53   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2009   13717  0.0  0.6 110080  6908 ?        S    11:53   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   14104  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   10:21   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   14105  0.0  1.1 112604 11552 ?        S    10:21   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   14106  0.0  1.1 112604 11552 ?        S    10:21   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   14186  0.0  0.7 107224  7436 ?        Ss   10:21   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   14187  0.0  0.8 109664  8624 ?        S    10:21   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   14188  0.0  0.3 107224  3228 ?        S    10:21   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2006   14483  0.0  1.1 113960 11680 ?        S    15:53   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2006   14484  0.0  1.1 114204 11764 ?        S    15:53   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   14738  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   10:22   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   14739  0.0  1.1 112604 11552 ?        S    10:22   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   14740  0.0  0.3 107224  3224 ?        S    10:22   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   14816  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   14819  0.0  0.8 109400  8368 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   14820  0.0  0.8 109656  8624 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
root     15630  0.0  0.0  14728   976 pts/6    R+   18:01   0:00 ps aux
vu2004   15928  0.0  0.7 107224  7428 ?        Ss   10:24   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   15929  0.0  0.9 110272  9292 ?        S    10:24   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   15930  0.0  0.3 107224  3220 ?        S    10:24   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   16019  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   09:01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   16020  0.0  0.8 109664  8620 ?        S    09:01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   16021  0.0  0.8 109664  8624 ?        S    09:01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   16630  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   10:25   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   16631  0.0  0.8 109660  8624 ?        S    10:25   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   16632  0.0  0.3 107224  3224 ?        S    10:25   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
mysql    16999  0.0  3.3 114764 34492 ?        Sl   09:09   0:05 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib
root     17000  0.0  0.0   3776   588 ?        S    09:09   0:00 logger -t mysqld -p daemon.error
vu2004   18565  0.0  0.7 107224  7428 ?        Ss   10:37   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   18566  0.0  0.8 110000  9068 ?        S    10:37   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   18567  0.0  0.8 110028  9064 ?        S    10:37   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   19305  0.0  0.7 107224  7436 ?        Ss   09:21   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   19306  0.0  0.8 110020  9088 ?        S    09:21   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   19307  0.0  0.9 110300  9380 ?        S    09:21   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   19489  0.0  0.7 107224  7428 ?        Ss   10:44   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   19490  0.0  0.8 109400  8368 ?        S    10:44   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   19491  0.0  0.8 109912  8624 ?        S    10:44   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   19968  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   09:28   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   19969  0.0  0.8 109664  8620 ?        S    09:28   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   19970  0.0  0.3 107224  3224 ?        S    09:28   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
postfix  19983  0.0  0.2  41900  2384 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 tlsmgr -l -t unix -u -c
polw     19987  0.0  0.8  46616  9192 ?        S    Sep01   0:01 policyd-weight (child)
postfix  21147  0.0  0.2  39788  2292 ?        S    16:15   0:00 anvil -l -t unix -u -c
vu2002   22413  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   08:03   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   22414  0.0  0.8 109660  8624 ?        S    08:03   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   22415  0.0  0.8 109660  8620 ?        S    08:03   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
root     23008  0.0  0.2  66816  3004 ?        Ss   17:26   0:00 sshd: sandman [priv]
sandman  23010  0.0  0.1  66816  1764 ?        S    17:26   0:00 sshd: sandman@pts/6
sandman  23011  0.0  0.1  17972  2004 pts/6    Ss   17:26   0:00 -bash
vu2004   23028  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   08:08   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   23029  0.0  0.9 110280  9284 ?        S    08:08   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   23030  0.0  0.3 107224  3224 ?        S    08:08   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   23361  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   09:54   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   23362  0.0  0.8 109916  8628 ?        S    09:54   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   23363  0.0  0.3 107224  3224 ?        S    09:54   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   23863  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   09:59   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   23864  0.0  1.3 114460 13468 ?        S    09:59   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   23865  0.0  1.2 113632 12620 ?        S    09:59   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   23931  0.0  0.7 107224  7436 ?        Ss   08:10   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   23932  0.0  0.9 110280  9288 ?        S    08:10   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   23933  0.0  0.9 110284  9296 ?        S    08:10   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   23996  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   08:11   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   23997  0.0  1.2 114168 12980 ?        S    08:11   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   23998  0.0  0.3 107224  3224 ?        S    08:11   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2006   24103  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   08:12   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2006   24104  0.0  1.0 113420 11008 ?        S    08:12   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2006   24105  0.0  1.0 113424 11016 ?        S    08:12   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   25270  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   08:18   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   25272  0.0  0.9 110272  9308 ?        S    08:18   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   25273  0.0  0.9 110276  9284 ?        S    08:18   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   25276  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   08:18   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   25277  0.0  0.8 109660  8628 ?        S    08:18   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2002   25278  0.0  0.8 109404  8372 ?        S    08:18   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   25860  0.0  0.7 107224  7436 ?        Ss   08:23   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   25861  0.0  1.3 114992 13904 ?        S    08:23   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2008   25862  0.0  1.1 112672 11656 ?        S    08:23   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
postfix  26423  0.0  0.2  39788  2296 ?        S    17:35   0:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u -c
postfix  26503  0.0  0.4  63000  4440 ?        S    17:36   0:00 smtpd -n smtp -t inet -u -c -o stress
root     28156  0.0  0.1  31188  1132 pts/6    S    17:46   0:00 su
root     28164  0.0  0.1  17472  1732 pts/6    S    17:46   0:00 bash
vu2004   28415  0.0  0.7 107224  7436 ?        Ss   08:39   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   28416  0.0  0.9 110284  9376 ?        S    08:39   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2004   28417  0.0  0.8 110020  9056 ?        S    08:39   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2006   28905  0.0  0.7 107224  7432 ?        Ss   Sep01   0:00 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2006   28916  0.0  1.1 114712 12216 ?        S    Sep01   0:04 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
vu2006   28917  0.0  1.0 113676 11088 ?        S    Sep01   0:03 /usr/bin/php5-cgi
root     29275  0.0  0.4 134452  4624 ?        Ss   17:53   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
root     29278  0.0  1.4  59584 14684 ?        S    17:53   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /var/www/ispcp/engine/ispcp-apache-l
root     29280  0.0  1.4  59584 14688 ?        S    17:53   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /var/www/ispcp/engine/ispcp-apache-l
```


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2009)

Zu ispcp kann ich Dir aber nichts sagen, kenne deren setup nicht.


----------



## SandMan (2. Sep. 2009)

das ist mir klar! Ich habe es auch nur testweise verwendet, der hohe RAM Verbrauch kommt wohl bei beiden Systemen und liegt somit schon mal nicht bei ISPConfig

Ist es für einen Server normal soviele php5-cgi prozesse zu starten?


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2009)

Das hängt u.a. von der genauen Konfiguration ab und die kenne ich wie gesagt bei ispcp nicht. Bie ISPConfig könnte ich Dir jetzt ein paar Variablen nennen, die Du umstellen könntest aber ich vermute mal dass ispcp nicht die selben server settings Felder im Bereich Administration verwendet, also sind meine Aussagen darauf nicht anwendbar.


----------



## SandMan (2. Sep. 2009)

Ich habe den Fehler jetzt gefunden!!!

Eine Webseite hat pro Aufruf ~ 50 MB verbraucht, jedesmal wurde ein php5-cgi Prozess gestartet der sich nicht mehr beendet hat 

Also scheint da ein extremer Fehler vorzuliegen in dieser besagten webseite, die läuft mit dem ilch system, neuste updates wurden installiert 

Ich hab die pages einzeln alle per F5 taste öfters aufgerufen und putty im Auge behalten, so hab ich dann den übeltäter gefunden...

So nun spiele ich erstmal mein Backup von ISPConfig wieder drauf...ISPCP ist mir etwas suspekt...


----------



## chatty (3. Sep. 2009)

Na das ist doch mal ne Erfreuliche Nachricht.
Dann viel Spaß weiterhin mit ISPConfig.


----------



## s0n0fsam (7. Sep. 2009)

hatte vor ein paar tagen ein ähnliches problem, bin mir nicht sicher ob es mit ispconfig zusammenhängt, jedenfalls waren die meisten mail prozesse betroffen die sich einfach so verzehnfacht haben im laufenden betrieb, dadurch war kein zugriff mehr auf den server möglich (ram+swap komplett ausgeschöpft).


----------



## chatty (8. Sep. 2009)

ich denke mal eher das an einem Versuch lag Deinen Mailsserver zu bombadieren. Denn ISP COnfig hat nix mit den Serverprozessen zu tun.
Der restartet diese nur, wenn DU Änderungen an Einstellungen über ISPConfig vornimmst.


----------



## SandMan (25. Sep. 2009)

gibts zufällig ein howto wie ich clamav und den rest deaktivieren kann? Ich komme mit 1 GB RAM nicht mehr aus, da zuviele Webseiten drauf laufen, mit der Sicherheit ist mir schon bewusst....

Ich habe schon alles andere optimiert!


----------



## Burge (25. Sep. 2009)

deinstallieren oder die start scripte aus den entsprechenden rc ordnern nehmen wuerde ich so aus dem bauch raus trompeten.


----------



## SandMan (25. Sep. 2009)

dann werden keine emails mehr empfangen/gesendet!


----------



## Burge (25. Sep. 2009)

axo naja dann musst noch die postfix config anpassen aber wie sinnvoll das ist weiß ich nicht da ich mal schätze das du nach dem nächsten update wieder alles auf on hättest.


----------



## Till (28. Sep. 2009)

Du musst postfix noch mittelen, dass die mails nicht mehr über einen Filter laufen, indem Du Die Zeile:

content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

auskommentierst und dann postfix neu startest.


----------



## Till (28. Sep. 2009)

Zitat von Burge:


> axo naja dann musst noch die postfix config anpassen aber wie sinnvoll das ist weiß ich nicht da ich mal schätze das du nach dem nächsten update wieder alles auf on hättest.


jein. ISPConfig rekonfiguriert die Dienste zwar nach einem Update, es werden aber keine Einstellungen in /rc.d/ geändert.


----------

